# Waiting on my Onion Sets!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my winter garden & my 4 rows for 3 pound onions next May. LOL
I'm gonna plant 10-15's, Reds, & Texas Traditions. 450 onions this time.
Lark here's my fox if you didn't see it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL...that fox ate one too many quail. Nice pelt and Nice going...what did you use for bait in the live trap? 

I've been checking and my guy keeps saying the onion sets are "any day" now. I was hoping they would get here before this next frog strangler so we could plant but too late now. 

Good looking cabbage...ever make sauerkraut? Every year I think about it but always end up eating the cabbage fresh steam cooked...really delicious. 

My Mother would always make "wilted" lettuce out of the leaf lettuce but unfortunately the recipe and technique has been lost. Some of the best tasting stuff ever. 

That 3 pounder is in your dreams...but I'll take pictures of another one this year for you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...that fox ate one too many quail. Nice pelt and Nice going...what did you use for bait in the live trap?
> 
> I've been checking and my guy keeps saying the onion sets are "any day" now. I was hoping they would get here before this next frog strangler so we could plant but too late now.
> 
> ...


Hey, a man can dream.Never made kraut but sure like it. Caught the quail killer on peanut butter second one I've caught. The first foxs wasn't killing my quail & I caught him in the creek on PB. LOL. I've been wanting a full mounted red foxs forever. So, that will be done. Mighty expensive mount but what the hey.
Yes, I was thinking I'd plant today before the rain but no luck.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

All my onions always rotted out. Look great from the top then get a few wet hot days and they were toast. Cheap at the grocery store so choose to grow other stuff. Nice garden ! We had to break ours down to sell the house. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

iamatt said:


> All my onions always rotted out. Look great from the top then get a few wet hot days and they were toast. Cheap at the grocery store so choose to grow other stuff. Nice garden ! We had to break ours down to sell the house.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Bummer! Home grown onions are the best as is everything homegrown.Sounds like you need more dirt. Raised beds work the best.JMO.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> .... Home grown onions are the best as is everything homegrown......


Absolutely!! I can't stand the taste of store bought onions...and it has been a very long time since I bought any, LOL.

Homegrown onions are outstanding.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Absolutely!! I can't stand the taste of store bought onions...and it has been a very long time since I bought any, LOL.
> 
> Homegrown onions are outstanding.


Yup! They are dripping with juices & sweet.
Lark, good news I now have carrots sprouting. Only three tries. LOL


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good looking fox and garden! You must be living right.I got my Dixondale catalog about a week agnly way I can get sets around here until the end of Jan.They're shipping is free,but they make it back then some on price.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Going to get my sets tomorrow. 3- 1015's 1 red creole & 1 texas legend.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ....
> Lark, good news I now have carrots sprouting. Only three tries. LOL


LOL...went out and checked mine this morning...and amazingly I also had a bunch of them sprouting after several previous attempts. Coincidence? I don't know but interesting.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...went out and checked mine this morning...and amazingly I also had a bunch of them sprouting after several previous attempts. Coincidence? I don't know but interesting.


That is good this rain should help. Think I might plant some more. 
I gave my garden a shot of fish emulsion the other day. 
You can see I don't plant much for fall. 
I'll get the onions in tomorrow & get another garden ready for some new potatoes.
Then hit it hard for spring. It is amazing how much canned veggies one man can go through.
Its getting cold over here. I think tomorrow the deer will be running.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

*Spacing?*



Meadowlark said:


> LOL...went out and checked mine this morning...and amazingly I also had a bunch of them sprouting after several previous attempts. Coincidence? I don't know but interesting.


Ml & Rb,

What spacing do you Gents recommend on your onions?

Will have a 36' x 2' row.

Planting onions and carrots this weekend.

I have never really thinned my carrots before and end up with plenty small to medium size. Going to try the 3" finger rule this year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> Ml & Rb,
> 
> What spacing do you Gents recommend on your onions?
> 
> ...


I usually do mine from my thumb to my middle finger. I've never thinned my carrots either, heck I'm so happy they came up there ain't no way I'm pulling them up LOL 
You probably would get straighter & bigger carrots if you did. 
I'm gonna plant some more & try and grow them bigger this year though.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Dang Randy thats a nice looking fox! Would make a cool mount for sure.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> Ml & Rb,
> 
> What spacing do you Gents recommend on your onions?
> 
> ...


Driver,

In a 2' row I would go with a "double row", i.e. two rows of sets within your 2' wide row.....each row spaced about 14 inches apart and each set within a row spaced about 5-6 inches apart....and alternating with the opposite row.

Carrots are really a blessing once you get them going. They will tolerate temps down to 20 deg. I love the baby carrots...cooked in brown sugar, man what a winter treat!!

I get my spacing from pulling the baby carrots with roots of 3 inches or so and leaving the others to grow...we will be eating fresh carrots all winter and spring.

Looks like a good day to plant some onions...if the sets are in.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the response Gents!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Driver,
> 
> In a 2' row I would go with a "double row", i.e. two rows of sets within your 2' wide row.....each row spaced about 14 inches apart and each set within a row spaced about 5-6 inches apart....and alternating with the opposite row.
> 
> ...


Got my sets today. Going in tomorrow. Man lark this is dang near two weeks earlier than I normally plant. I might get 4 pounders next May. LMAO.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck!! My supplier just told me he would have some tomorrow.

I sure hope so, time to get those babies in the ground.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Good luck!! My supplier just told me he would have some tomorrow.
> 
> I sure hope so, time to get those babies in the ground.


I'll need it! I heard it might rain again this SAT.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in!! I'm in!! 

Those sets were selling like hotcakes today...one feed store completely sold out and another will be sold out late today...and they just got the sets in today!!

It seems onions have caught on...the best kept secret in East Texas gardens, LOL. 

The sets seemed to be excellent this year...just right and now its up to Nature to do the rest.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm in!! I'm in!!
> 
> Those sets were selling like hotcakes today...one feed store completely sold out and another will be sold out late today...and they just got the sets in today!!
> 
> ...


10-4. Got 450 planted today. Onions are my favorite. I planted reds & said I was done with them. But I sure like them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I put out 6 bunches...never counted how many in a bunch...curious how many that is? 

I've got some space that will be vacated soon by radishes and I might fill that in with some reds...if I can find any sets. Love those onions.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I put out 6 bunches...never counted how many in a bunch...curious how many that is?
> 
> I've got some space that will be vacated soon by radishes and I might fill that in with some reds...if I can find any sets. Love those onions.


There's around 90. I planted 5 bunches. I got 1 bunch of creole. Hope we get a shower!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> There's around 90. ....


That would explain my aches and pains after 6 bunches....that and old age, LOL.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> That would explain my aches and pains after 6 bunches....that and old age, LOL.


I stopped by the feed store this morning and the box for the 1015's was empty.
I was disappointed and relieved at the same time.:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got a shower earlier that should help the garden.


----------

